# Kyusho jitsu forum Closed



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2010)

Content merged into JMA-Karate.


----------



## Victor Smith (Oct 26, 2010)

Kyusho, such a hot discussion topic a decade ago, had withered as most of the arts du jour frequently do.

Kyusho groups still exist, but their attention seems internal from what I observe.

There's nothing wrong with strike the 'guy' so hard they fall down.

So why are they so silent? Too focused on their own way of study? Worried because everyone seems to have left it behind?  

Alas I have a stack of books, from a bit ago, on kyusho,,,,, maybe to be trashed?  hmmmm


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 26, 2010)

Victor Smith said:


> So why are they so silent? Too focused on their own way of study? Worried because everyone seems to have left it behind?



I know some about the subject.  Probably not to the extent that the apparent experts like Mr. Dillman do, as he shows various techniques and methods in his seminars that I did not learn.  Gotta say though, some of his demos end up botched so I like my limited bits more.  Even if they don't produce miraculous, effortless knockouts, I think they do have efficacy in subduing an attacker.  

I don't openly discuss anything in too much detail though.  Why?  Well, it's not like I wouldn't be interested in finding an outside group or expert to compare notes with.  On the contrary, I would love to do that.  Except my teacher told me only to practice and teach the material only with my seniors or my best students.   I don't necessarily agree with his reasoning, but he's the teacher and I am his student.

Maybe one day.  I think however that so-called 'kyusho jitsu' is really just good karate combined with an understanding of anatomy and some physiological hitting progression trees beyond what is listed in the Bubushi.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 26, 2010)

Also, not every person responds the same way, and besides that, you really cannot count on 100% success in hitting the spot. So before you start worrying about kyusho, you should know the basics and be able to land your hits on target. And the kyusho effect is just icing on the cake.


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 26, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Also, not every person responds the same way, and besides that, you really cannot count on 100% success in hitting the spot.



Yeah, there's some truth to that, but there's a danger in overgeneralizing to the point that we form the opinion that all kyusho is impractical.  Some spots are more universal than others and are repeatable to a great extent even under stress when you use the right sized striking surface.  They work regardless if the subject is strung up on drugs or not, and while they might produce a 'fight over' instant outcome, one can nonetheless render limbs and joints temporarily inert which is an obvious advantage towards ending the engagement.  

Yes, I've tested them under sparring conditions.


----------



## Victor Smith (Oct 26, 2010)

Yet another answer is blunt force trauma.

The late Sherman Harrill with decades of work on the makiwara simply could strike the right point (anyplace on your body) and you'd go down. His school today is run by a senior student, John Kerker, and he maifests the same ability.

The secret instructor the makiwara and extensive studies of each kata movements application potential, then a lot of hands on striking.

The briefest of exmaple is found on my blog at http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/

They don't do kyusho or study pressure points, just strike.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Oct 27, 2010)

My previous art (Shuri-Ryu) did not do much at all with kyusho jutsu, except for striking the vagus nerve or agitating the golgi tendon complex or femoral nerve.  My Shorin-Ryu instructor recently showed me a very interesting nerve strike, however, where you pinch a nerve in the wrist and strike the nerve cluster inside the elbow and it makes the person's legs give out.  He showed me without telling me what it would do, and I was completely surprised when my legs went completely limp and I fell down


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 27, 2010)

Victor Smith said:


> Yet another answer is blunt force trauma.
> 
> The late Sherman Harrill with decades of work on the makiwara simply could strike the right point (anyplace on your body) and you'd go down. His school today is run by a senior student, John Kerker, and he maifests the same ability.
> 
> ...


 
I had a chance to work out with Sensei Kerker over Labor day weekend this year and man was I sore when he got done.  Such tight movement with so much power.  He made my eyes pop out a few times.


----------



## Victor Smith (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Brandon,

Yes he does have that effect! John Kerker's an awesome technician and instructor.


----------

